

Smuglispweeny: COBOL has Macros? - blasdel
http://smuglispweeny.blogspot.com/2008/03/kenny-and-firing-squad-episode-ii-cobol.html

======
Hexstream
That's pretty incomprehensible. The high number of non-sequitur overshadows
the main point... whatever it is. I couldn't read through to the end.

